# gentoo su penna usb

## gepeppe

salve a tutti...volevo sapere se era possibile installare gentoo su una penna usb (1 gb) come alcune distro, e magari eseguirla in ram, per poi copiare eventuali nuovi dati di nvuovo sulla penna.

grazie

----------

## silvius

Gentoo è una metadistro, quindi è una delle maggiori candidate per la cosa..... comunque se cerchi trovi sicuramente un pò di doc.

Più che altro devi vedere se il bios delle macchine supporto il boot da usb.

Saluto

----------

## gepeppe

ma nel caso non supportasse il boot da penna usb, potrei usare un piccolo cd, opure un floppy, per fargli fare il boot da pennetta usb.. no??

peccato che non si può far partire da windows..cioè faccio partire windows, poi da li immetto dei parametri in modo che al successivo riavvio legga direttamente il boot dalla penna usb, e poi posso cmq in seguito ripristinare il boo dall'hard disk con winzoz

----------

## silvius

 *gepeppe wrote:*   

> ma nel caso non supportasse il boot da penna usb, potrei usare un piccolo cd, opure un floppy, per fargli fare il boot da pennetta usb.. no??
> 
> peccato che non si può far partire da windows..cioè faccio partire windows, poi da li immetto dei parametri in modo che al successivo riavvio legga direttamente il boot dalla penna usb, e poi posso cmq in seguito ripristinare il boo dall'hard disk con winzoz

 

Il mio era solo un avviso che se hai macchine non recenti ( con più si 4 anni ), ti conviene controllare nel bios.

Su cd c'è già la live di gentoo, a meno che tu non volgia farti qualcosa di dedicato.

Scusa la curiosità: Ti serve qualcosa in particolare o è a titolo di studio personale ?

Saluto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'ultimo documento tra le guide ufficiali riguardanti l'installazione parla proprio di ciò: buona lettura.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml?catid=install

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/liveusb.xml

----------

## djinnZ

cerca la guida per avviare linux tramite il bootmanager di xp

(i primi due link dovrebbero essere quelli giusti)  :Wink: 

----------

